# Professor Max Pallen seminar in Austin TX



## USKS1 (Oct 4, 2004)

Hello,
We are bringing in Professor Max Pallen Sr. for our annual Senkotiros camp.
Shoot me an email for more information. 2 days of good hard training and brotherhood.

Take care

Dean.

sifudino@yahoo.com

www.austinkarate.net


----------



## Mark Lynn (Oct 6, 2004)

Dean

Welcome to MT.  It was good to see you at Hock's camp in Indepence.  I think you can give a little more info on Professor Pallen's up coming seminar on this site.

I went to your school site and saw the dates but not other info on cost, times, etc. etc.  Do you mind posting it for us.

Mark Lynn


----------



## USKS1 (Oct 6, 2004)

Hello Mark,
Good to hear from you. Hope all is well up your way.

The seminar will be on Oct 23 & 24, 2004

Location: My school, 505 W University Ave suite E, Georgetown Tx

Times: 10am - 4pm both days.

Cost: $149 for both days, $99 for 1 day 

You will have a really good time. He will be showing ways to develop your freestyle. Kinda like Tapi Tapi, but not pre-arranged. You will pick it up with no problem with your experience. 

It would be great to see you there, bring some of the fellas, both Jeff's, Kelly, and anyone else you can round up. I will post this on Hock's forum also.

I still need to have you come down and do a day of Tapi Tapi and Modern Arnis with my guys..Look at your schedule, and maybe we can dial in a date.

Take care

Dean.

Shoot me an email at 

u.s.karate@verizon.net

I will send you a flyer

Dean.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Oct 6, 2004)

Dean

Right now I have a prior commitment on that weekend on Friday and Saturday and I doubt I would be able to make it down for Sunday ( I help my wife throw papers on Sundays, which is why I had to leave early from Hock's camp).  However if things fall through I might make it down for Sat. and drive back after the workout.

Send me a flyer anyway.

If I'm not mistaken from what I saw on the web site you bring him in a couple of times a year so I'll try and for sure make it to your seminar with Max next year.  I would like to meet him.

I'd be glad to come down sometime for a Saturday workout like we discussed.

Mark


----------



## Mark Lynn (Oct 20, 2004)

Well plans have changed, things fell through so it looks as if I'll be able to make it down to Dean's to see the seminar with Max Pallen after all.

If anyone is interested I'll try and post a review of what was covered next week.

Mark


----------

